# Best Recording of Mozart's Serenade in B-Flat Major "Gran Partita" ?



## Evelina

Currently I've only listened to the Berliner Philharmoniker / Zubin Mehta recording, and I'm not sure what else is out there.

Can anyone recommend recordings of this work? I'd like to purchase one or two soon.


----------



## Xytech

I would also be interested in knowing this. Such an absolutely amazing work. It is my pre-exam music before every law exam - after you hear a movement from that, anything that you are about to do is so insignificant compared to the perfection you have just enjoyed that it is very hard to remain stressed


----------



## Kieran

Evelina,

My recording by the Albion Ensemble, on Helios, is doing the job just fine for me. Incidentally, on another forum I go to, a Mozart forum, one of the main contributers there wrote a book on this work.

It's an excellent, informative site and for me - a musical layman - as indispensable as here for learning about the music...


----------



## kv466

The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields undert the baton of Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Xytech

kv466 said:


> The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields undert the baton of Sir Neville Marriner


Whilst I haven't heard Marriner with the Gran Partita, I have heard much of his mozart wind music and it is very special!


----------



## Sid James

I've heard a friend's disc of the earlier (1980's) recording done by *Nikolaus Harnoncourt *and his group, which was good imo. I think Mr Harnoncourt has done another newer one since. I can say that it was a refreshing and light interpretation, very Mozartian. If you can get it, or something like it, your Mozart would be in good hands imho...


----------



## Evelina

Thanks, I'll give some of these recordings a whirl!



Xytech said:


> I would also be interested in knowing this. Such an absolutely amazing work. It is my pre-exam music before every law exam - after you hear a movement from that, anything that you are about to do is so insignificant compared to the perfection you have just enjoyed that it is very hard to remain stressed


It's funny you say that, as this is one of my "de-stress" pieces, too! In college, I included Adagio in a playlist of non-lyrics pieces to listen to while I wrote my final year dissertation. Now I listen to it when I'm packing for trips or cooking for company.


----------



## Evelina

Thanks for the replies. I liked the Harnoncourt ("refreshing and light," like you said!) but found parts just a touch too fast for my taste... though I'd have to double-check if it's the early 80's recording you mentioned, Sid James.

My favorite is Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / Neville Marriner -- thanks kv466! It beats my rusty old Berliner Philharmoniker / Zubin Mehta recording hands-down. (OK maybe that's a little harsh, they did a fine job too. ) The Marriner version is much lighter and more playful though!


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

There is also a recording on Telarc with Mackerras...


----------



## Itullian

Marriner- Philips, Sandor Vegh- Capriccio,


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I bought the Mehta/Berlin Phil. Wind Ensemble recording the year it was released. I've heard a few since then but none that sound any better. I'm sure there is one out there that will replace it but for now, it will due just fine. A wonderful release.


----------



## Heck148

NY Philomusica on Vox 2-fer...


----------



## Pugg

No none can be without the Netherlands Blazers ensemble conducted by Edo de Waart.:angel:


----------



## RobertKC

I enjoy this multi-channel SACD by the LSO Wind Ensemble. Does anyone else have it?


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Mehta is my favorite in modern sound, but my favorite overall is Furtwangler. Also a wonderful Symphony #40 and Eine kleine Nachtmusik.


----------



## marshanp

Pugg said:


> No none can be without the Netherlands Blazers ensemble conducted by Edo de Waart.:angel:


I agree! Known in Britain as the Netherlands Wind Ensemble, they are the most wonderful players imaginable, thoughtfully directed.

Their recordings of the Serenades K375 and K388, and of the opera highlights arranged for winds by Triebensee and Wendt are also indispensable to me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I like Jochum with Bavarian Radio Symphony members, though not easy to find. Second choice would be Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic players. Both on DG.


----------

